# Hog Hunting From A Helicopter Video



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty cool video of some guys hog hunting out of a helicopter in Texas




[youtube:u69nl07x]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiHmYsyVniE[/youtube:u69nl07x]


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

OHHHHHHH YEA.. sign me up!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was AWESOME!
I cant believe how many pigs they shot. I didnt even think to count, but it had to have been close to 100!

Its amazing to think that that many pigs are running around together destroying crops and lands.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The explanation on the vid said they kill an average of 50 each time they go out. In total I believe it said they have killed over 1000. Each pig is estimated to do $1400 worth of damage in its lifetime, so that adds up to lots of money saved! Let's just say they save enough money for it to be worth the cost of a helo and ammo.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

At the beginning of the video they said they wanted a bill passed that would make it legal to hunt pigs like this! You would think they would pass it if it would eventually cripple the hog populations quite a bit. If one helicopter can do this much, imagine the possibilities!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

They shouldn't pass a bill that would make it legal on public land. Think of all the accidents they would have with people getting shot! Also, the heli thing is way cool but it would be alot more fun with a good pack of dogs. The heli thing would take out a ton more hogs but they should keep that to the government hunters and professionals.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> They shouldn't pass a bill that would make it legal on public land. Think of all the accidents they would have with people getting shot! Also, the heli thing is way cool but it would be alot more fun with a good pack of dogs. The heli thing would take out a ton more hogs but they should keep that to the government hunters and professionals.


The thing is, most of the land in areas that are infested with pigs is private, so it wouldn't really matter. Not that my Utah opinion matters, but I say leave it as-is. Seems like this helo thing is working out just fine. Maybe they should step up how often they do it though.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah! 
Hams, bacon and chops for ever'body! 
I wonder if the shooters are also tasked with gathering up the carcasses. Or perhaps they log their kills and let the land owners know how many dead hogs need picked up on their property.
I'm sure there is some kind of clean up program, I just wonder what it is.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mmmmmmm Bacon!! I bet they pick up the caresses and either keep em or donate them to food banks or something like that. Might as well use the meat for good. 

Also, the title should be changed from "hog hunting" to "hog shooting". There is no hunting in flying around and shooting pigs from a heli. Looks like a great time though!!

Hey Chaser, I don't think they should do the heli thing more often because it's just a slaughter!! People down south enjoy hunting hogs and they do a great job with keeping numbers down. There is a need to do it once in awhile just to do the areas people don't hunt. I wish they'd stop using planes and heli's here to control predators, it would give hunters alot more chances to hunt. That's for another post though. I bet if they used heli's to shoot all those **** ducks, people would get a little more upset!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the point that is being overlooked here J is that the hogs cause millions of dollars in damage every year to crops and property. Although southerners enjoy hunting them, they also recognize the fact that they need to be eliminated from the ecosystem because they are not a native species


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think the point that is being overlooked here J is that the hogs cause millions of dollars in damage every year to crops and property. Although southerners enjoy hunting them, they also recognize the fact that they need to be eliminated from the ecosystem because they are not a native species


 +1


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Nueces County buzzards were eating good that day!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I have witnessed helio hunts in Crockett, TX area. Some of the hogs killed were taken for meat, however, a great many were piled up and left for the coyotes and buzzards to eat. At one of the hunting clubs I hunt on in MS after everyones friends and family has a freezer full of pork the hogs taken are taken to dump.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

holy crap, that was awesome... there are a slough of video's on youtube about this. looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What kind of guns were they using? that would be a blast!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> What kind of guns were they using? that would be a blast!


I think they were using an Ak 47 and an AR 15.


----------

